# stainless steel fabricator needed..melb. this weekend



## peterl1981 (12/8/14)

Hi lads

just need some welding done on the weekend..

so just wondering if anyone does it on here or knows of anyone that does it.

In western suburbs Melbourne would be preferred

I will bring to you factory ot shed.. I will have it all cut up ready to weld..

got a couple of stainless steek hot water services that im going to chop and paste to make my braumiester





hope someone can help..
cheers lynchman


----------



## JDW81 (12/8/14)

I've had the lads at Flash Fabrication, Dunlop Rd, Hoppers Crossing do some work for me. Stainless welding and cutting. Usually costs a box of beer, but I've only taken them small jobs.


----------



## MastersBrewery (12/8/14)

lynchman,
sorry not in Melbourne, though I can see your only going for the small brau clone :huh: , Just a thought but you may want to include a winch or crane if the design includes lifting the malt pipe.
Nice work.


----------



## peterl1981 (13/8/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> lynchman,
> sorry not in Melbourne, though I can see your only going for the small brau clone :huh: , Just a thought but you may want to include a winch or crane if the design includes lifting the malt pipe.
> Nice work.


yeah definitely have a winch I already got one.. once I get all cut out I will take some pitures and post on here.. as im going without the center rod.

thanx jdw81


----------

